
Why do brands like Coca-Cola need to spend billions on advertising? (2014) - yamrzou
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskSocialScience/comments/1rf6pk/comment/cdmnpfa
======
QuadrupleA
I always balk a little at the idea that e.g. a higher price tag on the same
wine "really tastes better" so there's nothing wrong or deceptive in it. Seth
Godin makes the same point in his book All Marketers Are Liars, basically that
people want a story and marketers are just giving people what they want.

Feels kinda like the rationalization of lying and exploitative psychological
tricks. But there's some truth to it, it does seem like many people just don't
care about the "scientific truth" of something and are happy to buy into a
narrative about e.g. why some expensive wine glasses make wine taste better,
when blindfold tests prove otherwise.

I usually try for the "real truth" and try to see past my emotional biases,
but maybe in some ways that's a limited cerebral tech-person view of things.
It certainly makes it harder to relate to people who would rather just hear
compelling-sounding stories.

